
iQoS – An open source QoS-emulator for VoIP - Kernel-Panic
http://iqos.bucaramanga.upb.edu.co:8080/
======
detaro
What does this do/how would one use it? I can't really make sense of the
interface

~~~
Kernel-Panic
iQoS is an open source software that evaluates quality of service metrics
(Bandwidth, Jitter, Latency, Packet Loss) in Voice Over IP. It can predict de
voice quality and the behavior of a VoIP call in both endpoints. For demo
please select both eth0 interfaces. Video demo:
[https://www.dropbox.com/sh/d682hqgg3q6uzi5/AACXaLJS2QiZeUe38...](https://www.dropbox.com/sh/d682hqgg3q6uzi5/AACXaLJS2QiZeUe38v0l_923a?dl=0&preview=iQos+Demostraci%C3%B3n.mov)

